# Forum > News > Community Chat > Polls >  How hard were you slapped by the ban hammer of blizz?

## Nevodark

Title yo.

How hard and what bit of your body

----------


## ThePhasedOne

My limbs were removed promptly after being broken and shoved up my rear until I suffered from severe hemorrhaging.

----------


## Smitten

What limbs?

I'm quite sure I went through a meat grinder.

----------


## Ninjaderp

72h

Ouch, but it got me to discover Saints Row 4, which happened to be one of the funniest games I've played lately.

----------


## Guvnor

I was shot down but i will be back tonight in full force watch out BLIZZ!!!

----------


## ckmafia

perm  :Frown:  my butthole hurts from it. Where my teefs at yo!~

----------


## azuro

Got the hammer shoved down my throath so hard my teeth fell out and i crapped bugs for a week

----------


## LEEGEND

You can write to them and tell them they have no proves or you haven't do anything... it work for me last time ...

----------


## PILLPOPPER

Got banned wowgliding back in '05

----------

